# Revell of Germany Type XXVII B Seehund Build



## mellowtiger (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi - I just finished a build of a German "Seehund" mini sub. I have a lot of issues with the kit but it turned out pretty good. There weren't many parts to the kit, and some of the really small parts were molded onto the hull instead of letting me put them on later. I made two big mistakes building the kit. There were tiny fins on the warheads. I broke them off of one torpedo when sanding out the seams, and the hook where the bow chain hooks up just shattered when I touched it (okay it was my fault for not being careful enough). The sub is really small (6.5 inches long). I guess I should have included something in the pictures for scale. Size is accurate since it's a 1:72 kit.

Finish is Rust-Oleum green auto primer, sea salt, metal masters paint, finish coat of Vallejo German Gray. I left some of the sea salt on the hull and rudders and the rest I scraped off but you can't really see the primer underneath. Overall it looks like it's been submerged for a while and now in dry dock.

Just wondering if anyone else built this kit because I had a few questions about the accuracy. This was overpriced in my opinion for the size and quality of the model ($21 US - probably should have been like 15 bucks?). I believe this is my first experience with Revell Germany models.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I think your rusty finish is very successful.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work, great effect and finishes - it looks as though the sub, if it's back in drydock, didn't have a successful mission and returned fully armed.


----------

